# Wildspot near shaldon (teignmouth) Devon



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestions for a spot in or near shaldon for the night ?

i am hoping to go for a night out with friends and was looking around for a likely spot for the night.

Roger


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I know there are a couple of P & D car parks (don't recall height barriers) round past The Ness hotel. Not sure what the regulations are for overnight. Check on Google maps? Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Stay over at Eastcliffe car park Teignmouth or even on the sea front. Eastcliffe was an official stopping place but permission was withdrawn but people still use it occasionally.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are in a P&D car park and there is a sign saying "No overnight sleeping" just how is anyone going to PROVE you are sleeping?

Pull all the blinds up and don't answer the door, if anyone queries it later you were staying with friends!!

Also ask yourself how likely is it that the Council are going to pay someone to be out and about in the early hours checking? 

Just make sure you leave fairly early.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I only live 25 miles away and know the area quite well. All the carparks have the no overnight sleeping signs. 

I just wondered if anyone had found a tucked away spot they could share (pm's welcome)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

hampsterracing said:


> I only live 25 miles away and know the area quite well. All the carparks have the no overnight sleeping signs.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had found a tucked away spot they could share (pm's welcome)


you have to be aware that some councils will charge a release fee if you use their car park "illegally".

curlyboy


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I went for the tuck it in the corner of a carpark approach.

arrive late and leave early.

nice and quiet and a good night out.

thanks

Roger


----------

